# where's my post?



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

just put a post in here about hd wax!!!

where's it gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I wondered that too, it just vanished 
Although I think I know why


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I wondered that too, it just vanished
> Although I think I know why


why?

price?

mundo


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mundo said:


> why?
> 
> price?
> 
> mundo


more so the link


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

Avanti said:


> more so the link


what was up with the link......????


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah is that the vanishing post trick of DW??.

If they dont like it it gets pulled.

Saying that if it was a link that was not suitable in any way then yes it will get pulled and rightly so.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

probably non supporter link i would presume...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol! Don't feel bad, autogeek pulls my posts all the time. 
Just mention any wax just as good for 1/2 the price as soverain, let alone fuzion, and they will delete it. 
Dare not mention Swissvax or Zymol lol!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

i only mentioned that the HD wax kit was under £27 on amazon!

mundo


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

mundo said:


> i only mentioned that the HD wax kit was under £27 on amazon!
> 
> mundo


And you have just done it again, so expect this to disappear soon :lol:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Loads of people have done this and not had their thread pulled. Why delete a thread for that reason?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Let me try and explain why one of the mods removed it. Imagine this scenario:

You have a shop selling say, jeans at £40 a pair. Then someone starts marching up and down in front of your shop with a sandwich board and megaphone, informing everyone that some other outlet across town sells the Jeans at £30.

You're quite rightly not going to be very happy about it, given the shop rent you pay to the centre for your unit. So the centre manager sees this and asks the person to stop doing what he's doing and escorts him off the premises.

It's his right to inform people of whatever he wants of course, but it's also the right of the shopping centre to look after the shops' interests and ask that he doesn't broadcast the £10 saving in their centre.

Same thing on here :thumb:

______________________________________________

And furthermore, not that we're going to do it, but if we did have a trial period where people were free to post up about all kinds of places they could buy detailing gear - amazon, ebay, wherever. I'll say right now - and I know because they've said as much - a good proportion of the traders who you all buy from and receive DW member discounts and personal customer service would leave the site on the grounds that why should they pay to advertise anymore, if it's just going to be a 'free for all'? There wouldn't be a 12 days of Christmas prize giveaway next year, or the competitions that Raceglaze, Carwashandwax, and Autobrite are doing, to name but a few. 

I'm sure you understand that it's a give and take situation on here with our traders, sponsors and advertisers - we all benefit from them being here and involved with DW to the degree they are, and in return we, as the 'host', have an obligation to protect their interests, hence why the ebay rule exists and why the mods remove links like the one in this thread.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

and just to add to vipers comments, if you have a question about a moderating decision, pm the mod, dont start a thread on it.:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> Loads of people have done this and not had their thread pulled. Why delete a thread for that reason?


the ones that get reported or we stumble across will be removed.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If a product is mentioned on here and i like the look of it, the first thing i would do is google it for the best price,sometimes one of the sellers on here crop up in my search, sometimes it will be another company or auction site. est price including delivery wins usually. It's called competition.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> If a product is mentioned on here and i like the look of it, the first thing i would do is google it for the best price,sometimes one of the sellers on here crop up in my search, sometimes it will be another company or auction site. est price including delivery wins usually. It's called competition.


Each to their own way of shopping, but traders pay to advertise on here. Google is Google and everybody uses it, but the traders pay to advertise on here as DW is where most of their target customers are. They are also approved by the site moderators for members peace of mind.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Loads of people put up prices of items like MFs, waxes etc they have found on ebay etc. I've seen posts where people have advised others of non supporters selling polishing machines etc a lot cheaper than the sellers on here. I can't see the problem myself, everyone does it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Loads of people put up prices of items like MFs, waxes etc they have found on ebay etc. I've seen posts where people have advised others of non supporters selling polishing machines etc a lot cheaper than the sellers on here. I can't see the problem myself, everyone does it.


Neither can I to be honest.

Ironically, the retailer that I now buy from I actually "found" from comments made this Forum.

She's a good bit cheaper than most other retailers and a whilst I haven't posted a hyperlink several member's have PM'd me as I have openly commented on both excellent service and very, very competetive prices.

They're also in discussion with the Moderators on this Forum regarding advertising.

I'm big enough to take a slap on the wrist for this post too, should it offend or break any rules. :wall:

Competition. That's the word. In this economic downturn, price is King. Service is Queen, like it or not.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> If a product is mentioned on here and i like the look of it, the first thing i would do is google it for the best price,sometimes one of the sellers on here crop up in my search, sometimes it will be another company or auction site. est price including delivery wins usually. It's called competition.


And that of course is everyones right to do - we are all free to google what we like - to use the analogy drawn by one of the Mods above, the jean person offering the jeans £10 cheaper hasn't, using google as you describe, walked up and down in the shopper centre where someone pays to rent the shop - so if you use google you're not walking up and down in front of their shop, you're simply exercising your right to go and shop elsewhere without advertising it in the shopping centre (i.e. private land) where the shop keeper pays rent - this is effectively the private land we all choose to come into and abide by the rules and the traders pay knowing that.



pete5570 said:


> Loads of people put up prices of items like MFs, waxes etc they have found on ebay etc. I've seen posts where people have advised others of non supporters selling polishing machines etc a lot cheaper than the sellers on here. I can't see the problem myself, everyone does it.


Then the mods haven't found it - if you paid large ££££s per year to advertise your services to a group of specialised enthusiasts within a dedicated forum (which is what we are, specialist enthusiasts (or pros) certainly not mainstream) then you might see the problem - as you are paying for a degree of exclusivity - all supermarkets do it - you won't find a Morrisons advert saying they are cheaper than Tesco in a Tesco shop! Perhaps the MF nobody is too bothered about, as that isn't the mainstream income for the traders....other products however likely are.



Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Neither can I to be honest.
> 
> Ironically, the retailer that I now buy from I actually "found" from comments made this Forum.
> 
> ...


Competition is the word, I'm all for competition, and it's right we do have it in a free country. Thing is this is a private site, it's not a public domain, we're here for 'free' on the basis of understanding those rules.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CliveP said:


> And that of course is everyones right to do - we are all free to google what we like - to use the analogy drawn by one of the Mods above, the jean person offering the jeans £10 cheaper hasn't, using google as you describe, walked up and down in the shopper centre where someone pays to rent the shop - so if you use google you're not walking up and down in front of their shop, you're simply exercising your right to go and shop elsewhere without advertising it in the shopping centre (i.e. private land) where the shop keeper pays rent - this is effectively the private land we all choose to come into and abide by the rules and the traders pay knowing that.
> 
> Then the mods haven't found it - if you paid large ££££s per year to advertise your services to a group of specialised enthusiasts within a dedicated forum (which is what we are, specialist enthusiasts (or pros) certainly not mainstream) then you might see the problem - as you are paying for a degree of exclusivity - all supermarkets do it - you won't find a Morrisons advert saying they are cheaper than Tesco in a Tesco shop! Perhaps the MF nobody is too bothered about, as that isn't the mainstream income for the traders....other products however likely are.
> 
> ...


Yes, we're here for free - we don't have to be though. It's my time and my internet connection (which isn't free). I can spend time elsewhere for free too.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, we're here for free - we don't have to be though. It's my time and my internet connection (which isn't free). I can spend time elsewhere for free too.


Of course you can the rules just don't want you to advertise competition in here....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Of course you can the rules just don't want you to advertise competition in here....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


I don't. And wont - as I think I outlined earlier in considerable detail.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I don't. And wont - as I think I outlined earlier in considerable detail.


Sorry, didn't mean you personally....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Sorry, didn't mean you personally....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


That's no problem, my friend. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> Loads of people put up prices of items like MFs, waxes etc they have found on ebay etc. I've seen posts where people have advised others of non supporters selling polishing machines etc a lot cheaper than the sellers on here. I can't see the problem myself, everyone does it.


If they're on here than it's only because we haven't seen them, and because no members have reported them, not because we've deemed it okay.

Who's 'everybody' btw just out of curiosity? If by that you mean lots of people on here, then I've answered that above, and with respect there aren't many ebay or non trader links for detailing items that go unnoticed.

If you mean in general and on other sites, that's as may be, but on here it's our house rules and people either choose to go along with them or they don't and leave. I'd say 95% of members don't have a problem with abiding by the site rules when it comes to things like this, and those rules have served us well over the 5 years. I suppose it's human nature that every once in a while a few might question the way we do things and tbh. that's fine with us . (providing it's done in the correct manner)


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper said:


> If they're on here than it's only because we haven't seen them, and because no members have reported them, not because we've deemed it okay.
> 
> Who's 'everybody' btw just out of curiosity? If by that you mean lots of people on here, then I've answered that above, and with respect there aren't many ebay or non trader links for detailing items that go unnoticed.
> 
> If you mean in general and on other sites, that's as may be, but on here it's our house rules and people either choose to go along with them or they don't and leave. I'd say 95% of members don't have a problem with abiding by the site rules when it comes to things like this, and those rules have served us well over the 5 years. I suppose it's human nature that every once in a while a few might question the way we do things and tbh. that's fine with us .


The voice of reason.........:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> If a product is mentioned on here and i like the look of it, the first thing i would do is google it for the best price,sometimes one of the sellers on here crop up in my search, sometimes it will be another company or auction site. est price including delivery wins usually. It's called competition.


Most people do just that. but for the reasons viper outlined in his post, any links to non traders will be removed.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Deano said:


> Most people do just that. but for the reasons viper outlined in his post, any links to non traders will be removed.


Most people? I think you'll find that everyone does that.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

some people build a rapport with a trader and often get a better deal after a phone call.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Deano said:


> some people build a rapport with a trader and often get a better deal after a phone call.


Not in my case - straightforward low prices and next day delivery.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Personally I would happily pay for a membership on this site up to £30 per annum and have a bit more (free speech - is probably the wrong phrase) but see the conditions or rules changed perhaps a vote would be interesting. 

I would actually see a membership as a positive investment because it is likely I would waste more money on products which don't work despite their clever claims or fantastic logo's. I have potentially avoided £100's in costs because of the recommendations an technique's on here.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

INWARD123 said:


> Personally I would happily pay for a membership on this site up to £30 per annum and have a bit more (free speech - is probably the wrong phrase) but see the conditions or rules changed perhaps a vote would be interesting.
> 
> I would actually see a membership as a positive investment because it is likely I would waste more money on products which don't work despite their clever claims or fantastic logo's. I have potentially avoided £100's in costs because of the recommendations an technique's on here.


Interesting comment.

Ironically, I have wasted a lot of cash on "products which don't work despite their clever claims or fantastic logo's".

No name's of course.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

We have kicked that idea around in the admin section a few times over the years, and thought about including the sales sub in with it, plus a few DW branded goodies, exclusive forum title and maybe even a special private forum as well all included in the membership. It wasn't specifically anything to do with this issue though, it was just an idea tabled for investigation. We've never looked that far into it at all the angles etc. but possibly something back on the discussion table for 2011.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Charging for a membership is a bad idea. One the reasons i came on here is ecause it was a free forum, i don't think people would be prepared to pay for it, i know i wouldn't.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> Charging for a membership is a bad idea. One the reasons i came on here is ecause it was a free forum, i don't think people would be prepared to pay for it, i know i wouldn't.


I would, if I could be sure it would be worth it. I actually mulled this idea over in my head the other day.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Charging for a membership is a bad idea. One the reasons i came on here is ecause it was a free forum, i don't think people would be prepared to pay for it, i know i wouldn't.


I wouldn't, either.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No, I think you guys have misunderstood a little. When I say we'd looked at the idea of a paid membership package it wasn't for everyone - we'd never do that.

What I meant was; we looked at a kind of a 'next level up' from the paid subs - so as it stands there's the £5 for a month and £15 for the year, like we've always had, but then something at a bit more than that which included say, a little DW pack of window stickers, tax disc holder, an exclusive forum title, the year's sales sub, and possibly even a seperate members' forum. A lot of sites have these 'gold' membership packages.

All would have been entirely optional, just like the sales sub, and the rest of the site remains as before.

To be honest though, we never looked that far into it as there were some elements of it we didn't feel particularly comfortable with, and it's not likely it will ever make an appearance. DW is all free and will remain so, with only the 'optionals' like advertising that are charged for.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Must admit, I haven't read the small print of the T&Cs (who does, except lawyers?). But I would like some clarification.

I've found this site very useful, friendly and informative - and that's from the 'regular' members AND traders. As a result of visiting this forum, I've bought a few items from the site's taders, yet I've also bought items from non-advertisers eg Halfords  I have also given MY personal opinion on products I've used, but I haven't been through the list of advertisers to see if they are 'on the list'.

When I ask questions, I appreciate impartial advice and PERSONAL recommendations...not a vetted list of products just from advertisers. Or am I over-reacting? Is it that you can't just mention prices, in which case, I'm happy to go and do the digging myself.

I don't even have a problem with suppliers who don't advertise contributing - as long as they're not spamming. This is EXACTLY the principle upon which Google is founded ie ANYONE can contribute, yet advertisers who want to spend the money will get additional benefits in terms of visibility and traffic.

I'm sure that others share my opinions and want a bit of pragmatism, otherwise the site will soon lose traffic and then there'll be no point the advertisers spending their money here.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RCZ said:


> Must admit, I haven't read the small print of the T&Cs (who does, except lawyers?). But I would like some clarification.
> 
> I've found this site very useful, friendly and informative - and that's from the 'regular' members AND traders. As a result of visiting this forum, I've bought a few items from the site's taders, yet I've also bought items from non-advertisers eg Halfords  I have also given MY personal opinion on products I've used, but I haven't been through the list of advertisers to see if they are 'on the list'.
> 
> ...


Buy that man a drink. :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Viper said:


> No, I think you guys have misunderstood a little. When I say we'd looked at the idea of a paid membership package it wasn't for everyone - we'd never do that.
> 
> What I meant was; we looked at a kind of a 'next level up' from the paid subs - so as it stands there's the £5 for a month and £15 for the year, like we've always had, but then something at a bit more than that which included say, a little DW pack of window stickers, tax disc holder, an exclusive forum title, the year's sales sub, and possibly even a seperate members' forum. A lot of sites have these 'gold' membership packages.
> 
> ...


Great idea, bit like VIP


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Viper said:


> No, I think you guys have misunderstood a little. When I say we'd looked at the idea of a paid membership package it wasn't for everyone - we'd never do that.
> 
> What I meant was; we looked at a kind of a 'next level up' from the paid subs - so as it stands there's the £5 for a month and £15 for the year, like we've always had, but then something at a bit more than that which included say, a little DW pack of window stickers, tax disc holder, an exclusive forum title, the year's sales sub, and possibly even a seperate members' forum. A lot of sites have these 'gold' membership packages.
> 
> ...


That's the kind of thing I was thinking of, not a full-blown fee for everyone :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RCZ said:


> Must admit, I haven't read the small print of the T&Cs (who does, except lawyers?). But I would like some clarification.
> 
> I've found this site very useful, friendly and informative - and that's from the 'regular' members AND traders. As a result of visiting this forum, I've bought a few items from the site's taders, yet I've also bought items from non-advertisers eg Halfords  I have also given MY personal opinion on products I've used, but I haven't been through the list of advertisers to see if they are 'on the list'.
> 
> ...


And in most cases I would suggest you do get this - People can certainly comment on products all that we would take down would be direct links to websites etc so like you say if you do some digging yourself you should get exactly what you need. This is one reason we chose not to be a single brand like a lot of the other Detailing forums - nor do we run our own shop for detailing products - this way we can get the manufacturers on board etc - Thats why we have chosen a broad spectrum of Traders that virtually cover nearly every brand - The traders offer exclusive deals - Group buys and best of all FREE competitions - Like the 12 days of Xmas nearly £3k worth of prizes to be won for nothing more than a post in that tread


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Whizzer! That all makes sense. Keep up the good work.:wave:


----------

